# What's Your Opinions Of Valentines Day?



## moonbyu (Jan 19, 2020)

hey. i'm doing a essay for class (yes, i'm such a perfect student, i know uwu) and i need some people's input on what they think of valentines day. so far, i've gotten mostly positive answers. (probs cuz they aren't single like meee)  i wanted to see if its different here. 

so when it comes to valentines day, are you cupid incarnate or the person who's just in it for the valentines day snacks? (like me )


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 19, 2020)

Snacks (and stuffed animals).

I never celebrated a Valentines with a partner so I was always single. I might buy my friends gifts for Valentines this year (even thou most are in some sort of relationship but oh well friend candy is nice). When I was younger I didn't like Valentines, I didn't like seeing all the couples with huge balloons and flowers, it made me feel lonely.

So when Valentines comes around each year I buy myself a new stuffed animal, buy my friends friendship candy and eat some sweets.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 19, 2020)

Don’t really like the idea of it to be honest, but if other people want to enjoy it then by all means.  I go with the motto that if you’re in a relationship and really actually love someone, every day should be “Valentine’s Day” for you and them.


----------



## Flyffel (Jan 19, 2020)

In Finland Valentine's day is called "friends day" / "day of friends" and you celebrate friendship, I think that it's a much nicer holiday than lover's "Valentine's Day". (Obviously you can still celebrate with your partner.)


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 19, 2020)

I kind of forget it's a thing. I don't have a significant other, and it's not like the holiday existing suddenly makes me wish for one.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 19, 2020)

I just treat valentine's day as if it was a regular day. I don't even have a relationship to begin with. Also, what's the big deal of cupids anyway?


----------



## LadyDestani (Jan 19, 2020)

I'm in a relationship, but I honestly don't make a huge deal out of it.  My husband and I sort of celebrate, by which I mean we wish each other a Happy Valentine's Day and we may get each other something small, but that's it.  We don't go out to eat that day because the restaurants are a mad-house.  I'm not into balloons and flowers because I think they're just a waste of money.  Candy and plushies are just fine with me, though.

So it's mostly a day like any other, but we do acknowledge the holiday a little bit.


----------



## Aniko (Jan 19, 2020)

At home Valentine's Day was for children. My mom gave us candies, baked a chocolate cake and let us watch Disney. Not sure I even celebrate Valentine's day as an adult, my boyfriend and I were always working that day, sometimes we were buying chocolate on sale the day after. When I look around at my friends, I think it's most stressing than anything else, the single ones are feeling miserable and crying over their loneliness, the ones dating are getting mad over their significant other for forgetting, being cheap, not getting what they wanted etc. Or are the ones in trouble for forgetting, being poor, not knowing what to give...etc. There is always some drama around me that day.

Now that I'm single, Valentine's Day for me is just like what it was in my childhood, I'm buy myself gummies and cinnamon hearts and watch anime all evening.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 19, 2020)

Honestly my favorite part of Valentine's Day is looking at all the ADORABLE stuffed animals!!!

I also love when it ends and all the stores discount their stuff to get rid of it


----------



## seliph (Jan 19, 2020)

imo it's just a day that many people get bitter about which is weird to me considering how avoidable it all is, if people are gonna be mad at valentine's day it should be about how everyone hikes up the price of chocolates


----------



## Snowesque (Jan 20, 2020)

Neither love it or hate it; it is just kinda there for me. My partner and myself might order some higher-grade chocolate online for the fun of it. I am trying to cut back on the treats, so I do not really take advantage of the day after sales to stock up.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 20, 2020)

I can understand when people think that it is useless, or people are sad about the day, because they don't have a partner (yet),
but.. first of all, if you don't have a partner, just use the Valentinesday for the best friends, father, mother, etc.. after all the day 
is to show someone you love that you appreciate them, which I find a great idea. 
I'm always getting something small for my boyfriend for Valentinesday, and him he gives something to me, so we are pretty
much "doing" the Valentinesday, but we wouldn't be bothered if it wasn't excisting. 
So.. what I want to say: It's nice to have special items made for that day, to show extra love to someone you love, no matter
if the person is your significant other, your best friend, your brother, your mother, etc. And if you don't like it: I can understand,
but let people enjoy their Valentinesday, they don't hurt anyone with it!


----------



## Imbri (Jan 20, 2020)

I've been in relationships where we've done something big for the day, but my current one, it isn't necessary. The last few years have skewed more toward galentine's day with my girlfriend, which is a lot of fun.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2020)

Pretty much commercial stuff and that people are supposed to be in a relationship? I dunno, just care for each other every day instead and buy chocolate for a surprise any day as well, no need to restrict it to one day. (of course you can do it i'm just p annoyed by all these shopping days)


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 20, 2020)

Sheila said:


> Pretty much commercial stuff and that people are supposed to be in a relationship? I dunno, just care for each other every day instead and buy chocolate for a surprise any day as well, no need to restrict it to one day. (of course you can do it i'm just p annoyed by all these shopping days)



My thoughts exactly.  Why restrict it to one day when you can surprise your partner literally any day of the year?  If you really love someone you should treat them well all the time, not just one day of the year.  And yeah, I agree that it’s pretty much just another annoying shopping day and a reason for stores to hike up their prices.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 20, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> My thoughts exactly.  Why restrict it to one day when you can surprise your partner literally any day of the year?  If you really love someone you should treat them well all the time, not just one day of the year.  And yeah, I agree that it’s pretty much just another annoying shopping day and a reason for stores to hike up their prices.



Well, if that day is the only day you show love towards your partner, then you're doing something wrong.
I never saw any price changes on any items over where I live, I just see special items that are available
only for that day, but they are not really having any specifically high price.


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 20, 2020)

i dont really have an opinion on it lol. it's just another day for me, it's weird how mad people get at it tho. this year's valentines day is gonna be the best one yet because we got the sonic movie comin out baybeeeeeee


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 20, 2020)

I don’t see anything wrong with it, and it is annoying to see people constantly complaining about it annually because of jealousy.


----------



## Flyffel (Jan 20, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> My thoughts exactly.  Why restrict it to one day when you can surprise your partner literally any day of the year?  If you really love someone you should treat them well all the time, not just one day of the year.  And yeah, I agree that it?s pretty much just another annoying shopping day and a reason for stores to hike up their prices.


Restrict? xD It's just an excuse to do something special, or do something cute together or whatever. You seem to have a little bit weird of a concept of Valentine's Day? xD Every day just can't be "special", that's physically impossible in everyday life and contradicts the meaning of special.

And yeah Valentine's Day is commercialized as hecc.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 20, 2020)

Princess Mipha said:


> Well, if that day is the only day you show love towards your partner, then you're doing something wrong.
> I never saw any price changes on any items over where I live, I just see special items that are available
> only for that day, but they are not really having any specifically high price.





Flyffel said:


> Restrict? xD It's just an excuse to do something special, or do something cute together or whatever. You seem to have a little bit weird of a concept of Valentine's Day? xD Every day just can't be "special", that's physically impossible in everyday life and contradicts the meaning of special.
> 
> And yeah Valentine's Day is commercialized as hecc.



I know that it’s a special day for people to do things together.  I also didn’t mean every day HAS to be special.  I just meant that if you’re in a relationship you should treat each other well all the time, not just on Valentine’s Day.  Maybe my wording was off and that confused you guys.  If so I apologize for that.


----------



## Flyffel (Jan 20, 2020)

Izuku Midoriya said:


> I know that it’s a special day for people to do things together.  I also didn’t mean every day HAS to be special.  I just meant that if you’re in a relationship you should treat each other well all the time, not just on Valentine’s Day.  Maybe my wording was off and that confused you guys.  If so I apologize for that.


Haha it's just that it seems self-evident that you should always try to treat your partner well so it's not like anyone would say "only do it on Valentine's Day".  <3


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2020)

Flyffel said:


> Restrict? xD It's just an excuse to do something special, or do something cute together or whatever. You seem to have a little bit weird of a concept of Valentine's Day? xD Every day just can't be "special", that's physically impossible in everyday life and contradicts the meaning of special.
> 
> And yeah Valentine's Day is commercialized as hecc.



Err, I think they mean you should care for each other every day and surprise at random days rather than having some silly day for that (or singles day even dumber) Also why can't everyday be special? Love each other and do the smallest "special" thing and it'd be much better.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mink777 said:


> I don?t see anything wrong with it, and it is annoying to see people constantly complaining about it annually because of jealousy.



No. I had a partner before and did stuff for him every now and then and while I texted Happy valentine's it's not that it was like a different day for this aspect. Also if I was jealous I'd be way less calm lmao.


----------



## Shawna (Jan 20, 2020)

I am single, and I LOVE Valentine's Day!!! <33333

It is my 2nd favorite holiday (behind Christmas).  

I am a shipper.  And me and a lot of my friends that I have met online are not afraid of doing self-inserts.  While we should show our love and passion everyday, Valentine's Day is a great day for it.

I also believe that Valentine's Day isn't just about romance, but frienships too! <333


----------



## Zura (Jan 20, 2020)

I think it's just a day to remind you to spend some extra time with your significant other. It's like celebrating anniversaries and such.  

It's also my FREAKING BIRTHDAY! SO LETS PARTY!


----------



## Romaki (Jan 20, 2020)

I hate the idea of it. Like I love romance and romantic things, but I find a worldwide "holiday" surrounding it pretty stupid. Special days in a relationship should be a personal thing in my eyes, and love should be worth celebrating everyday.

I think my problem is more with the attitude though. Whether you're single or not, you're lowkey forced to have feelings about it. Honestly, I don't care. I just don't see how the concept of love is worth singling out on a single day if that makes sense.

I think the ****ty thing is not doing anything on that date is seen as a bad thing.


----------



## Zane (Jan 20, 2020)

Idc about it, when we were kids my mom would give us chocolates on Valentine's Day so that was pretty awesome but other than that I have no feelings about it. I don't generally do anything for it except give my friends jokey valentines. If someone gives me something for Valentine's Day I'll be happy about it (last year was a doughnut shaped like a heart lol <3) but if it isn't acknowledged whatsoever it doesn't bother me a bit.. And anyone who buys the boxes of candies etc before Valentine's Day is getting scammed anyway, just wait for the price drop.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Jan 20, 2020)

I'm kinda neutral about Valentine's day as a whole. My anniversary is actually Feb. 15th so we usually do our little celebration then instead of on Valentine's day because it's way less busy. I used to like the pink and orange creme-filled valentine's day candy in those chocolate heart boxes, but I think they changed the recipe or something because they don't taste the same as they used to when I was a little kid. 

Last year I made a photo album with all the pictures my SO and I took that year and wrote a bunch of little comments beside them. It was really easy (I used the Walgreens photo station on their website to make it) and it ended up turning out great, my SO loved it


----------



## moonbyu (Jan 20, 2020)

Flyffel said:


> In Finland Valentine's day is called "friends day" / "day of friends" and you celebrate friendship, I think that it's a much nicer holiday than lover's "Valentine's Day". (Obviously you can still celebrate with your partner.)



i think i like this better than valentines day.


----------



## cIementine (Jan 20, 2020)

i used to think it was dumb, but now i think it's kinda cute! love is cool, so why not!


----------



## Sweetley (Jan 20, 2020)

I really don't like this day for various reasons...


----------



## moonbyu (Jan 20, 2020)

Shawna said:


> I am single, and I LOVE Valentine's Day!!! <33333
> 
> It is my 2nd favorite holiday (behind Christmas).
> 
> ...



yes! although i don't ship, i have the exact opinion of it!


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jan 20, 2020)

i like it, even if i'm single on valentine's day. i love to just go out on a girls night with my other single friends haha

but it's also fun when i'm not single and i usually go somewhere or do something with my s/o even if it's nothing extravagant.


----------



## moonbyu (Jan 20, 2020)

Oldcatlady said:


> i like it, even if i'm single on valentine's day. i love to just go out on a girls night with my other single friends haha
> 
> but it's also fun when i'm not single and i usually go somewhere or do something with my s/o even if it's nothing extravagant.



yes, i too like having girls night out. my friends and i (who are single) love having little parties where we eat valentines day candies and watch movies!


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jan 21, 2020)

In my personal opinion, I think Valentine's Day is sorta unnecessary. It's a day where you're peer pressured by corporations and the people around you to buy **** for your S/O. If you want to give your S/O a gift or take them out on a date or whatever it may be, you can do that literally any other day of the year. Like sure, it doesn't hurt to celebrate Valentine's Day with your S/O, of course, but like Sheila (and maybe others idk) have said, I'm annoyed by holidays in general that are just basically excuses to fill the wallets of corporations.


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 21, 2020)

I love it, even if I'm single. I just love watching cheesy romantic movies that day (well any day if I feel like just watching those)
or just be on the internet looking at all of the cute fanart of my favorite anime ship <3. It's even more special since it's canon.

I usually decorate my house for Valentines day too.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 21, 2020)

I find it kinda funny how so many people complain that it's just for companies to get more money.
First of all, no one is pressuring you to do / buy anything for Valentinesday, that's mostlikely in your head then.
Second of all, if you really feel the need to get something for this day, then make it yourself or cook something nice, etc.
Stop complaining about EVERYTHING, jesus christ. This day is there for years, no one ever forced you to do anything 
for it, yet all people can do is complaining. Let people live their lifes how they want to, seriously.


----------



## Tao (Jan 21, 2020)

NoUsernameHere said:


> In my personal opinion, I think Valentine's Day is sorta unnecessary. It's a day where you're peer pressured by corporations and the people around you to buy **** for your S/O. If you want to give your S/O a gift or take them out on a date or whatever it may be, you can do that literally any other day of the year. Like sure, it doesn't hurt to celebrate Valentine's Day with your S/O, of course, but like Sheila (and maybe others idk) have said, I'm annoyed by holidays in general that are just basically excuses to fill the wallets of corporations.



[note: not necessarily aimed at you, just the context of that idea on Valentines day]


To an extent, I agree that you should be showing your s/o that you love them every day rather than just one day...But I think we all know this and most people already do that. Practically every holiday these days exists to make corporations money more than anything else, but I don't tend to see many arguments with that context against Halloween or Thanksgiving, two other holidays that line pockets more than anything else.



Not every couple does something significant every day of the year. It's not reasonable to expect that with the time and/or financial hurdles the vast majority of people have to various extents. After possibly working full time jobs (maybe with different shift times, maybe multiple jobs), caring for children, taking care of the household and various other commitments people have, there's couples who just won't have the energy or motivation to do things like that as regularly as they might want to and it probably is disheartening for many of them. "You should be showing them you love them every day of the year" may as well be the fairy tale ending of a classic Disney movie for how much the "hard reality of modern life" does everything to prevent that at times.

Valentines day in that case is more so an excuse like a Birthday or anniversary to just go out and do something like have a meal, go somewhere nice or special to the pair of you, or just buy that thing they've been wanting but you've not been able to justify 'wasting' money on. Stuff you want to do but struggle to find 'when' or "at what cost?", give them a day or gift that's extra special, or if time is still an issue (not everybody can get days off) then just buying or making something to show you're still willing to put the time and thought into doing something a bit special even if its just a cheap card with a thing they like on it (or hand made, extra special, no corporations profiting here, no excuse). It's one giant excuse for you to be able to do those things, a free pass that allows the two of you to push other commitments and costs aside (to a degree) and let you do things you can't always do, all with no questions asked "because Valentines day, that's why".

Speaking of anniversaries, there's another holiday that benefits companies more so than anybody else, but when that date rolls around I'm not going to pop on my finest edgy fedora before whispering "we're not doing anything special today" into her ear to preface a speech on consumerism. "Peer pressured into doing things" or "making an effort" aren't words that should really be getting used when talking about doing nice things with or for your partner, people should be jumping at every opportunity they get to do these things...Yet here we are.



Yea, it's yet another holiday which exists these days primarily to fill the pockets of companies...But so what? I'll take any excuse to do something different and more 'significant' than regular days with my s/o because we don't have the time and/or money to do these things as much as we want to. I should hope everybodys s/o knows they love them, but these days in a lot of circumstances it can sometimes be difficult to show just how much all day every day. Well, here's the corporations providing one big excuse to do these things, and it seems backwards for people to be looking a gift horse in the mouth.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jan 21, 2020)

It’s my grandpa’s birthday and a religious holiday

Aside from that I lack any sort of short or long term relationship, but I do enjoy exchanging chocolates and things with friends. One of my best friends and I have a tradition of passing the perfect man back and forth


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jan 21, 2020)

I was never a fan even in elementary school. But to each their own.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jan 21, 2020)

NoUsernameHere said:


> In my personal opinion, I think Valentine's Day is sorta unnecessary. It's a day where you're peer pressured by corporations and the people around you to buy **** for your S/O. If you want to give your S/O a gift or take them out on a date or whatever it may be, you can do that literally any other day of the year. Like sure, it doesn't hurt to celebrate Valentine's Day with your S/O, of course, but like Sheila (and maybe others idk) have said, I'm annoyed by holidays in general that are just basically excuses to fill the wallets of corporations.



I work at a retail establishment which sells a ton o' Valentines Day merchandise and I see this holiday from the perspective of cold hearted commerce every year.However,all of the major holidays have certain financial considerations so I think it's a bit unfair to single out Valentine's Day in that regard.I can't say that I'm a big fan of Valentine's Day(or any major holiday)but despite the big business aspect it makes people happy and I don't see any harm in that.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jan 21, 2020)

Whew, I got a lot to respond to.



Princess Mipha said:


> I find it kinda funny how so many people complain that it's just for companies to get more money.
> First of all, no one is pressuring you to do / buy anything for Valentinesday, that's mostlikely in your head then.
> Second of all, if you really feel the need to get something for this day, then make it yourself or cook something nice, etc.
> Stop complaining about EVERYTHING, jesus christ. This day is there for years, no one ever forced you to do anything
> for it, yet all people can do is complaining. Let people live their lifes how they want to, seriously.



First off, quote me next time. Second, "no one is pressuring you to do/buy anything for Valentine's Day" "no one ever forced you to do anything" that's wrong. You're absolutely 100% expected to do something for your S/O on Valentine's Day. If you haven't been, can we trade lives, cuz goddamn. Finally, "let people live their lives how they want to", I literally said, in my own words: "it doesn't hurt to celebrate Valentine's Day with your S/O". I never said once you can't do it. No need to be overly aggressive about it, Jesus.



Tao said:


> [snip]



(This was a rather long response, so I snipped it, I hope you understand)

I feel this was a rather level-headed response, makes a few fair points and all, but just a few things of note I wanted to respond to.

First off, why does everyone assume that we're saying you have to take your S/O out on dates and buy them gifts literally every single day of the year, 365? Of course you don't have to do that, that is illogical, between college, work, taking care of possible children, etc., not to mention finances. What I'm saying is, once every now and then, on any one random day, you can take your S/O out on a date or get them that gift they've been wanting. I think the idea that you have to wait until Valentine's Day to do that is ridiculous, especially since corporations often mark up the prices of gifts and chocolates and stuff around Valentine's Day anyway. Now, the point you made about Valentine's Day being an excuse to get a day off from work or what have you so you can do these things with your S/O in the first place, that's a fair and valid argument. I understand for those people, Valentine's Day must be a blessing. However, I don't entirely agree with this comment, ""You should be showing them you love them every day of the year" may as well be the fairy tale ending of a classic Disney movie for how much the "hard reality of modern life" does everything to prevent that at times." Something as simple as sending a text message saying "I love you" is still showing your love. Most couples text each other from time to time during a work break or something anyway, and all it takes is like, a few seconds. Sure, it might not be nothing big or extravagant like taking them to DisneyWorld or buying them that new car they want, but if you think those are the only ways to show your love to someone, your definition of love is very skewed. (Not saying you ever said that, OP, I'm just saying that as a general statement) Another thing I wanted to respond to, "(or hand made, extra special, no corporations profiting here, no excuse)", actually yes, if you can, do this. I support and encourage the **** out of this. Make your S/O something for Valentine's Day as their gift. That, in my personal opinion, is a much more special gift than an overpriced ring or necklace could ever hope to be. 



Nunnafinga said:


> I work at a retail establishment which sells a ton o' Valentines Day merchandise and I see this holiday from the perspective of cold hearted commerce every year.However,all of the major holidays have certain financial considerations so I think it's a bit unfair to single out Valentine's Day in that regard.I can't say that I'm a big fan of Valentine's Day(or any major holiday)but despite the big business aspect it makes people happy and I don't see any harm in that.


Believe me, I'm not about to single out Valentine's Day. All of the other holidays that do this suck as well. (Side-note: I said this in my post but everyone seems to think my hate boner for Valentine's Day is the strongest, which it really isn't. Christmas is probably the worst, but that's an argument for another day.) And again, if it makes you happy, celebrate it. I'm not here to tell you you can't celebrate it, hell, celebrate it until the cows come home, I don't care. Just offering my own perspective on it.


----------



## Franny (Jan 21, 2020)

i love valentines day. it's got a cute aesthetic, it helps break up the monotony of the early months of the year (since there's not many holidays or anything, or much really to do) and the thought of spending a nice day with my s/o is exciting. my ldr boyfriend is coming to visit me in february and we're actually going to be doing stuff together on valentines day. 

i try to treat my s/o great all days throughout the year but valentines day is a great time to do it, since he's not one to accept gifts for no reason...

- - - Post Merge - - -



NoUsernameHere said:


> that's wrong. You're absolutely 100% expected to do something for your S/O on Valentine's Day. If you haven't been, can we trade lives, cuz goddamn.



my s/o hasn't expected me to do something on valentines day for him, but i still do. one of my exes has though. it really depends on who you're dating but, i disagree that you're 100% expected to do something. my best friend also just doesn't care for valentines day so he never expects anything from his gf, and they don't do anything. it definitely depends on who you're with.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 21, 2020)

NoUsernameHere said:


> - Too long to quote -



Eh, I'm sorry but I didn't exactly mean you, so why would I quote you? I just see that many people complain about it, so I spoke in general and not a specific person. And well, from the people I know no one is pressuring anyone. I never had any of my partners pressuring me to do something, nor did anything like that happen in my friendgroup.. so idk. Different lives different views I guess. But sorry if you gelt targeted. Didn't mean you specifically tho.


----------



## Corndoggy (Jan 21, 2020)

i really like the idea of valentine's day and i personally love it (my partner has decided we are doing a home cooked meal and a bubble bath this year <3), but i understand the appeal. I think some couples take it as an excuse to shive their love in others faces, which is really off putting and against the spirit of the day. Also for the negative side, i would like to link this song 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UveXP9lu4o


----------



## cornimer (Jan 21, 2020)

I've never been in a real relationship so it's kind of just another day for me. But I'm sure if I was dating someone I'd be super cheesy about Valentine's Day.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jan 22, 2020)

its cute


----------



## Chris (Jan 22, 2020)

Love it. It's a good excuse to just celebrate your relationship. My partner is taking me out to dinner at a lovely hotel. They've a set menu for the night and it looks delicious.  Unfortunately they have no vacancies left for Feb 14 otherwise we would've stayed the night as well.


----------



## Limon (Jan 22, 2020)

It's whatever. The only thing that matters to me is the chocolate they sell in stores.


----------



## Rabirin (Jan 22, 2020)

Honestly, I don't mind it that much. I actually kinda enjoy all of that gimmicky valentines stuff you can buy in stores and I think aesthetically the red and pink theme of valentines is cute. But apart from that it's just another day to me, although i'm in a fairly new relationship so that might change i guess


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2020)

Also should say I def. don't tell people to not enjoy it it if it came off as that sorry. I'm just against the commercializing of everything and making the wrong point of it. Plus some people tend to misinterpret it as other stuff so yeah.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 22, 2020)

I like it! It is the only day when people gift me chocolate!


----------



## Mayor Monday (Jan 23, 2020)

I personally don't care much for it, as I've never been in a relationship. If others enjoy celebrating it I wish them godspeed- but it's not something I ever think about. Plus everything can get a little mushy and cheesy real fast, hehe.

But hey! At least the holiday has an interesting history.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jan 24, 2020)

It's a day that isn't as highly anticipated where I live, so the celebrations are pretty mild. I don't really pay much attention to it and almost forget it's a thing to be honest. I think it's a day that gives an opportunity to do something extra special with your partner, so i have no problem with people celebrating. 
What I don't like is single people moaning about being single and not celebrating with anyone. Like just let people enjoy things without bringing others down, your day will come to celebrate too.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 24, 2020)

It's a nice opportunity to do something extra special for your soulmate.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Jan 24, 2020)

Valentine's day for me is the day you celebrate with someone who you care deeply about, but I'm like you. I'm in for the snacks and fun! 

Also, it's one of my favorite holidays because everything is in pink and pink is my favorite color in the world and always has been since I was little. xD


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 25, 2020)

I love it, but it's bittersweet since boyfriend is now states away. But I have to stay positive and let it be the opportunity to show love to my friends and co-workers.


----------



## joey ^_^ (Jan 25, 2020)

good luck with your essay!!

i personally find valentines kinda cute because there's so many people running around with flowers and presents for someone dear to them? like you could be on the bus and there's just this dude with a huge bouquet and maybe he's giving it to his s/o or maybe he's giving it to his crush or maybe he wants to make his mom feel special!! it's sweet :>

plus it's nice to have an excuse to do a little something for the people you care about be they your friends or romantic partners? i mean hopefully they KNOW they're appreciated but it would still be cool to do something for them to show it! plus it's so much easier to find gifts around this time because of all the booths popping up around campus hehe

so uh yeah i like valentines!! except for like,, the traffic it causes because everyone's eating out and stuff but eh it's just one day so there's no need to resent it too much even if it makes commuting harder


----------



## Soigne (Jan 25, 2020)

i'd be less critical of it if i had a boyfriend lol


----------



## Antonio (Jan 25, 2020)

I like eating chocolate, pretending that i am loved. <3


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Feb 2, 2020)

I like it! I love getting cute gifts from my boyfriend and getting him some stuff too. 
We also go for a meal, but we don't like going on Valentine's Day as everywhere is too busy do we have the meal after that day.


----------



## Noctis (Feb 2, 2020)

I personally do not care for valentines day. I don't even know how I would react when I have an s/o during this occasion. Not going to lie but I do see very cute stuff animals but sadly they're pricey. I do remember seeing a pair of flamingos that sing and that was super cute. The only good thing is the chocolate. Certain locations sell them for very cheap and I gotta take advantage of that. Anyway I'll end this post with a chocolate I found amusing at smart and final


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Feb 2, 2020)

I'm neutral. I'm done with it. Like, I've held parties for someone so many times, had been given special presents from them so many times, and baked tons of cakes for s/o and with my daughter. I'm done.
The ordinal calm days are more comfortable to lazy me tbh.

Also. I kinda seriously care about if someone gives me the chocolate or if yes who it'll be in each of my NL towns every year.


----------



## Tessie (Feb 2, 2020)

It's nice if you have a significant other. Cute little gestures like flowers or paying for dinner and what not is always appreciated. It's a cute holiday I suppose!


----------



## duckykate (Feb 2, 2020)

i don't like it because i'm single ;-; 

also because it's the day before my birthday which causes a lot of people to forget about meeee


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Feb 3, 2020)

I love Valentines Day! I love the aesthetic, cute plushies, treats and everything! Not big on the romance part being ace and all.


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 3, 2020)

I personally find Valentine's Day to be a wonderfully celebration especially since I get to do something special for my fiancee!  There is nothing more fulfilling than seeing the one you love happy in every sense of the word. <3


----------



## Sophie23 (Feb 7, 2020)

I hate it! it makes me sick


----------



## VillageDuck (Feb 7, 2020)

Every relationship I’ve ever had has features “the talk” during January where I explain I think Valentine’s Day is a patriarchal mess that says I can be an unromantic, **** boyfriend for most of the year but I gotta just remember to get a card and pressie in February and that’s okay. I spread my romantic flair throughout the year and I am stubbornly unromantic on Assigned Gift Card Romance Day.

It’s a good litmus year for if I’m compatible with someone. If they care about Valentine’s Day then we were never a match anyway.


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 7, 2020)

I like Valentines' Day. I'm single but I love celebrating my platonic bonds and I also love the aesthetic of it.


----------



## Corrie (Feb 7, 2020)

I think it's a cute holiday and something to celebrate. While it's true that you should let people know you love them on other days, it doesn't hurt anyone to have fun once a year with this holiday.


----------



## pandapples (Feb 7, 2020)

I like it! I don't see it so much as a romantic holiday because it's my dad's birthday. It's nice to have an excuse to celebrate and eat chocolate.


----------



## demoness (Feb 7, 2020)

it's also a good day to identify those toxic drains on your psyche.  if you know someone that valentines day sends into a mentally exhausting rant, well you can bet that isn't the only thing they are unreasonably disgruntled about

i like the day.  it can be cute.  the only people turning it into baggage are ourselves.  you can use the holiday on anyone.  and sure, it makes corporations money, but so does anything social.  it's only harmful when you allow valentines day to be an obligation or bargaining out of poor relationship skills rather than support your loved ones all year and do something that much extra.


----------



## Tigoma_ (Feb 11, 2020)

I love Valentine's Day! I'm single, but I really love the idea of having an excuse to spoil and spend time with your s/o
Plus the chocolate and the flowers and whole pink aesthetic is just the best :33


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

i personally have never celebrated valentines day; personally, i think it?s all one big scheme for companies to make money and that doing romantic things for your partner shouldn?t be limited to just one day a year, but i suppose the idea of it is cute.


----------



## debinoresu (Feb 11, 2020)

i definitely agree its a marketing scheme, but now that im actually in a relationship with an absolute mushy sap, i dont have any issues with it. you cant spoil your SO every single day, and its a nice reminder to appreciate one another, relax, have a date, send a gift, etc. even if it started as a marketing scheme, marketing doesnt work if people dont enjoy it. whats the point in being bitter about it? diamond rings are the same, as are huge expensive weddings, but if it makes her happy it makes her happy. also, its not like you cant celebrate the holiday without spending valentines-marketing money. you can easily take your SO somewhere beautiful or buy them gifts that theyd enjoy that arent based in valentines marketing on valentines day. idk, i think its fun and cute.


----------



## lazyislander (Feb 12, 2020)

I think it's great, even if you don't have a S/O. You can share the love with anyone!


----------



## SandiBeaches (Feb 12, 2020)

I've been with my bf for nearly 15 yrs, the only thing close to us celebrating it was him buying me a black ops map pack years ago lol. I don't judge anyone who celebrates it but I personally think it's a waste of trees and thanks to social media a competition to see who gets the most expensive gift. The best gift you can give your loved ones is your time.
_I do love when the kids bring home v day crafts from nursery and school though _


----------



## cosmopath (Feb 12, 2020)

valentines day is basically just another day to me, lol. never really gave it much attention or thought at all, single so don't have any real reason to


----------



## John Wick (Feb 12, 2020)

Every day is Valentine's Day for me.


----------



## glow (Feb 12, 2020)

nah it's all about GALentines day where u go out w/ ur girls for brunch n drink mimosas n girl talk while u do ur best to ignore the 1 broad that brought her husband to an all-girl event since they can't be separate for 2 hrs


----------



## michealsmells (Feb 12, 2020)

I think Valentines day is fun! I love the aesthetic and the candies and stuffed animals that you see in stores around this time. I don't have an S/O but I don't consider Valentines about that. I think its just for you to take some time out of your life to love the people around you. I get why people don't like it due to wanting an S/O or thinking that it demands getting gifts for others- bt a lot of people can be really cranky about it to the point of dumping on other people's feelings of the holiday.


----------



## Megan. (Feb 12, 2020)

Me and my partner used to celebrate it when we first got together but as we?ve aged we see how pointless it is. It?s just another money making holiday that we would rather not give in to. I do however love the massive stuffed toys that come out and it does get hard to resist them, haha!


----------



## HistoryH22 (Feb 13, 2020)

I've enjoyed it in the past. I dont necessarily like how some people think its the only time to treat their significant other specially, but I digress. Ive got some fun stuff planned for tomorrow, so Im hoping the day goes well.


----------



## Aniko (Feb 14, 2020)

I posted already but wanted to add:

I like it when websites are doing something a little special for Valentine's Day like our firework collectible changing and the return of the Valentine roses


----------



## Balverine (Feb 14, 2020)

I think it's ok!
I definitely don't think that you should make that the ONLY day of the year that you do nice things for your S/O, but I don't see a problem with doing cute stuff for it

my 5 y/o sister is super big into making and receiving cute cards, which I think is very nice =w=


----------



## kayleee (Feb 14, 2020)

I kinda like it I mean me and my man don’t do anything crazy but it’s a cute holiday to get flowers and eat chocolate


----------



## Bowie (Feb 14, 2020)

I’ve never had one good Valentine’s Day. I really hate it, honestly. I feel like it’s cursed. Someone made chocolate roses for me once, though, which was really sweet and clever. I’ve never had one that hasn’t gone without a huge argument or something, though. I reckon it’s something to do with February.


----------



## SheepMareep (Feb 14, 2020)

I love valentines day. It gives me an excuse to get all dressed up and go out for dinner with my love. Not too big on all the presents and chocolates but he always gets me flowers and I love it!

We do small cute stuff for each other throughout the year too of course!


----------



## silasthevillager (Feb 17, 2020)

It's a Hallmark holiday but I kinda like it.


----------



## CasualWheezer (Feb 17, 2020)

I kind of have mixed feelings on Valentine's Day, everyday should be about love instead of just one day. Nevertheless, I can see it as being something special for lots of people. And it's never a really good idea to surprise someone on Valentine's Day, it's really not going to be much of a surprise because it is Valentine's Day.


----------



## Una (Apr 2, 2020)

I believe in a conspiracy theory about Valentine's Day. Flower sellers, chocolate sellers, and soft toy sellers came up with this celebration to boost sales. But this is my opinion. At the same time, I give my husband chocolate on this day, and he gives me flowers. It is very cool that you write essay yourself. It didn’t work well for me in college and I used different sites for write my essay for me. Good luck, I think you will succeed.


----------



## Excaloser (Apr 3, 2020)

I am obsessed with valentines day. It's what I've based most of my aesthetic around. Cute aprons, conversation hearts, and hand-making valentines day cards. Every year I try to send all of my close friends cards in the mail. It also gives me an excuse to wear my ridiculous valentines day themed dress. I'm someone who's in love with the concept of love, so everything about valentines day makes me happy. Also lots of stores sell cute pink/red things around this time so it's good to stock up on stuff I can wear throughout the year! My job gets a lot of cute jewlery in, which I always snatch up.


----------

